# Argylle Hotel, Oban - Aug 2012



## Scattergun (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, this is my first report on derelict places. Hope you all enjoy. (Just as a disclaimer the images were taken in November 2011, the hotel has since been demolished).

A prominent part of the coastal town of Oban’s waterfront esplanade for a century and a half was the Argyll Hotel, built in the Scottish baronial style in four seperate phases dating back to the early 1800′s. The original building had been extensively modified throughout its life, most notably by local architects Alexander Shairp and Lake Falconer Jnr, (responsible for design and construction on many of the towns current and former landmark buildings), in 1896 and 1930 respectively. 

The building presumably started its life as a hostel, (early history of the building has proved difficult to find) and gradually grew in size until it reached its current form in 1896, by which point it was enjoying luxury status under the management of former Caledonian MacBrayne chief steward J D Smith.












In recent years however its prominence as a local landmark has been due more to its dilapidated state. Having been closed for a little over a decade the building had fallen into serious disrepair whilst being at the heart of a heated debate over its future between Argyll & Bute Council, Historic Scotland and the buildings current owners.

After a lengthy feud Argyll and Bute Council’s planning committee granted permission in April 2011 for the Hotel to be demolished and a new 63-bedroom ’boutique’ hotel built in its place, a plan put forward by owners Alan and Callum MacLeod. The father and son team who currently own and run the Ee-Usk and Piazza restaurants on the town’s North Pier ran into delays in mid 2009 when the council called for a conservation report to be produced before the building could be demolished. But the MacLeods said there was no statutory requirement for this as they had already spent £3,000 on an engineering report which stated it was not economically viable to restore the building.











Head of planning Angus Gilmour said: “The hotel has been vacant for more than 10 years. It has been a very problematic building over the years and is now in a very serious structural condition. It is a potential threat to public health and safety.” The hotel had been granted listed building status that month, a condition of which was that demolition should not start until the owners had secured a contract for the site’s redevelopment. This was standard procedure recommended by both the Government and Historic Scotland to avoid unsightly gap sites.











In November councillors discussed an application from the Macleods to remove that condition, so allowing the demolition to commence before a contractor for the new building was in place. The decision to approve the application was made on the recommendation of the council’s planning department, which had assessed both a new survey of the building commissioned by the Macleods and a report from the council’s own consultant engineers, as well as the advice of the council’s building standards manager.

Councillor Daniel Kelly, who chairs the planning committee, thanked the planning and building standards staff teams for their work on the situation. He noted that it has been accepted for some time by the Council and by Historic Scotland that the building had no sustainable future in the condition into which it had lapsed and that the economic impact on the town of its replacement had to be prioritised.











Sadly the Argyll Hotel is no longer with us. With the MacLeods finally getting their way the building was pulled down on December 30th 2011, only a month after these pictures were taken.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 17, 2012)

Nicely documented sir! Ace pics and write up. Shame to see it has deteriorated that far, but still nice to look at! Look forward to seeing more


----------



## freespirits (Aug 17, 2012)

shame to see another fine building ripped down ,,some nice views from the windows as well ,,,,great pics dude


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 17, 2012)

You can tell that this used to be a nice looking place and as said above, some nice views too! Such a shame to see it in such a state but I think you have documented her well, cheers for posting this up


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 17, 2012)

that report gave me a wierd feeling. For many years Oban was my Easter diving holiday venue without fail and I spent a lot of time in various bars in the town (as you do when alcohol is youir newest discovery) including the Argylle.

I wonder what monstrosity will pop up in it's place? A "boutique hotel"??? WTF???

Great report mate.


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice, love the shot through the window...


----------



## Scattergun (Aug 17, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> that report gave me a wierd feeling. For many years Oban was my Easter diving holiday venue without fail and I spent a lot of time in various bars in the town (as you do when alcohol is youir newest discovery) including the Argylle.
> 
> I wonder what monstrosity will pop up in it's place? A "boutique hotel"??? WTF???
> 
> Great report mate.



In response to TeeJF you're absolutely right. I knew the place for a long time. The Argylle (in my opinion) was deliberately left to decay so that the developers could get round the listed status. Or maybe I'm just being cynical  Anyway the family responsible, who own the seafood restaurant opposite had the original pier buildings (dated 1927) demolished too so they could build their restaurant. Ok, they kept the historic clock in the centre but they're ruthless in destroying period buildings. They're what the locals refer to as the 'Oban hierarchy'. This group also includes other rich businessmen and a few key council officials who are more concerned with making money for themselves rather than bettering the community. Next up for the chop - the Grade B listed Rockfield school.

Lol, excuse the wee rant there. Thanks for the comments everyone, its been a warm welcome


----------



## sonyes (Aug 17, 2012)

Excellent report, and some nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 17, 2012)

Prime site it makes one think!! very good report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scattergun (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheers guys.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 18, 2012)

scattergun said:


> In response to TeeJF you're absolutely right. I knew the place for a long time. The Argylle (in my opinion) was deliberately left to decay so that the developers could get round the listed status. Or maybe I'm just being cynical
> 
> Lol, excuse the wee rant there. Thanks for the comments everyone, its been a warm welcome




That happens constantly. It's high time that loophole was closed.


----------



## Scattergun (Aug 18, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> That happens constantly. It's high time that loophole was closed.



Couldnt agree with you more mate. Its a little different in glasgow tho. Here they just set things on fire.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry to see something like that come down. Would be nice if the redevelopers would salvage whatever could be reused for the next building. Scattergun, you make Glasgow sound a wee bit rough.


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 30, 2012)

What pulled down, shant be booking me hols there next year then!
Thanks for the photos and history some excellent views from the windows


----------



## GEMTX (Aug 30, 2012)

2 bad it's gone........


----------



## Melorac (Sep 2, 2012)

Love the shot from the window, I remember that building but not in that condition, mind you that was about 5 years ago. Great report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 3, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> Sorry to see something like that come down. Would be nice if the redevelopers would salvage whatever could be reused for the next building. Scattergun, you make Glasgow sound a wee bit rough.



Sorry, I'm just being cynical. Glasgow's been my home for 10 years. It's a great city and I fully encourage visiting it whenever possible  

The Argyll was probably Oban's best explore (sorry jet) but there are other bits and bobs dotted around the west coast that are definitely worth a visit!


----------

